

Ask YC: Which startup is really over-hyped? - dmz

Which startup do you think is really over-valued and over-hyped?
======
Hates_
Facebook

~~~
aitoehigie
I agree! Facebook is just a fad, it will go the way of Friendster, and Myspace

------
simianstyle
twitter

------
cstejerean
friendfeed

